# 1st Rd: Game 1: Nets @ Heat



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
PLAYOFFS 2005

Eastern Conference 1st Round
Game One
Sunday, April 24th--3:00ET









Miami Heat
(59-23)

vs.









New Jersey Nets
(42-40)

Series
(0-0)

Previous Results:
Heat 100, Nets 77 (Nov 3) 
Heat 105, Nets 90 (Mar 3) 
Heat 90, Nets 65 (Mar 12) 


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

_Heat Bench:_
Alonzo Mourning
Keyon Dooling
Shandon Anderson
Michael Doleac
Christian Laettner
Rasual Butler 
Steve Smith

</center>


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heat in a sweep. After this year Dwyane Wade is gonna be as household a name as Kobe Bryant.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its nice to be overtly confident, but a sweep comeon. At least give the nets some respect, Kidd, Vince and RJ can do better than a sweep.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Its nice to be overtly confident, but a sweep comeon. At least give the nets some respect, Kidd, Vince and RJ can do better than a sweep.


Yep, I think they'll win 1 game at their house. Possibly 2.

Game 1: Heat

Game 2: Heat

Game 3: Nets

Game 4: Heat

Game 5: Heat


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

What time is it?
Gametime woo!


----------



## dap (Apr 12, 2005)

PartisanRanger said:


> What time is it?
> Gametime woo!


Thanks, Ray Lewis :biggrin: 

Does anyone know what the Heat players say when they jump up and down in a circle before each game? And who is the leader of the chant?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> Its nice to be overtly confident, but a sweep comeon. At least give the nets some respect, Kidd, Vince and RJ can do better than a sweep.


I'm just being realistic. Look how they played against Miami this year. And none of those guys are gonna stop Shaq.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

watch ESPN

the commercial of Heat pre-game comes on probably twice every half hour


----------



## dap (Apr 12, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> watch ESPN
> 
> the commercial of Heat pre-game comes on probably twice every half hour


I've seen it many times now. I still cant understand what they are saying....all I can hear is EJ screaming something between the teams pauses.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Everybody make sure to wear RED Sunday. :clap:


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Nets to win game 1

Nets 100
Heat 99


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

master8492 said:


> Nets to win game 1
> 
> Nets 100
> Heat 99


Hawks to set a new franchise record and lose all 82 games next year. :naughty: :nah:


----------



## Kidd Karma (Oct 30, 2003)

Heated said:


> Hawks to set a new franchise record and lose all 82 games next year. :naughty: :nah:


Hahahaha rejected, they just might break the record for futility next year. 

Anyways, new to this side. Looking forward to a good series. Nets can pull the upset, but it's eerily similar to the 2002 finals when we faced the lakers. Who's going to stop Kobe and Shaq, no one, who's going to stop Wade and Shaq, no one, the Nets can just limit them and defend the 3 other guys from going off. I think the whole key to the series will be Krstic and Haslem, we know Kidd, and Carter will get points, but who's going to be the 3rd scorer, and for the Nets to have a chance Krstic will need score 10-12 a night for the us to have a chance. For Haslem he must be effective on the boards and being the back line defender keeping Shaq out of foul trouble. The Nets are an outside inside team, meaning if they hit the first few 15+ footers, it will be a game, then they will drive, cut, back door passes. The Heat are an inside out team, everything revolves around Shaq, take what they're giving. 

Keys Heat, Haslem rebounding and defense, converting open opportunities that Shaq creates, keep Shaq on the court.

Nets Outside shooting and Krstic, keeping Carter on the floor. I'd like to include RJ, but 3 months is a long time to be inactive without much practice time. Everything he gives is a bonus at this point.


----------



## dap (Apr 12, 2005)

We have other players besides Haslem, Shaq, and Wade. They maybe unknown outside of Miami, but they are effective. Im talking about Laetneer, Dooling, Zo, Anderson, and others.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Heated said:


> Hawks to set a new franchise record and lose all 82 games next year. :naughty: :nah:


Good one :clap: ... NOT :topic: 

Hawks can't be any worse than they are this season. 

Miami probably will win but it doesn't hurt to root for an upset (if R.J return).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> I'm just being realistic. Look how they played against Miami this year. And none of those guys are gonna stop Shaq.


You do know that after the game against Miami was when their season turned around, they have won 15 of their last 19. No one's proclaiming them champs but you dont want to overlook the nets. They play pretty good defense and you are right no one is going to stop Shaq. But who do you have on your team to stop Vince, he has singlehandedly made fools of the best defenders in the league. RJ is going to be another scorer and Kidd is going to be at his best, its gon be a fun series.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm going to predict the Heat sweep. I think Shaq has been waiting for this moment to blow up. He's out to prove something and he guaranteed a championship in Miami last summer, this is as good of a year as any to do that. 

If Shaq is out for a game or two then I predict the Heat win in five.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

personally i think it will be a clean sweep but i might bet on the Heat in 5 and hope the nets win one. the odds will be better. i'm going to game 3 on thursday. floor seats, can't wait.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

master8492 said:


> Good one :clap: ... NOT :topic:
> 
> Hawks can't be any worse than they are this season.
> 
> Miami probably will win but *it doesn't hurt to root for an upset * (if R.J return).


It does in this forum Nancy! :biggrin:


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh come on. You and me... outside. :sfight:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

I want to see a healthy Shaq and a double digit win. We need to send a message to the Nets that they can't beat us(especially at home). I do see the Nets winning at least one game, and predict the Heat will win the series in 6. However, it wouldn't suprise me if the series goes 7. Reasons why: Shaq's injury, the entire team/rotation hasn't really played together the last month, and VC and Kidd are just as good/important as Shaq and DWade for their team to get the W. The key to this series really could be who has a bigger impact the Jones boyz or Richard Jefferson. If Eddie(especially) and DJ can hit the 3 ball, the Heat should have no problem with NJ. Of course keeping NJ in a half court game and not letting them run will be big too. :yes:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Almost game time! I cant wait


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Time to win, as long as the best one-two punch in the league plays their best basketball we'll sweep this team. Lets go Heat. :fire: :fire: :fire:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq with the smash!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq again!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

awesome alleyoop slamma


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Shaq means business!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaq is baq Jack! :clap:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What do those people not understand about wearing Red? ;/


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Jersey is making all their jumpers early. I could live with the shots we are giving them. They will not continue to make them all


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I wonder if anyone else outside of Shaq and Wade feel like playing today? :curse:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D.J. for 3!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Down 18-16 early


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Udonis can't be missing those easy layups. We can't afford to miss the easy ones. The Nets obviously came to play today.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade with the block on Kidd!!!:biggrin:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dwyaaaaaaaaane Wade


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Wade with a couple jumpers and a nice block on Kidd to end the quarter

up 3


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Dools is tryn to do too much!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Zo with the jam!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Zo!!!!!!


----------



## Junior21 (Jun 26, 2004)

ZZZZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Throw it down big man!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*
ZO!
*


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo And 1!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

up 36-24


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Laettner with a couple nice looking shots

we are so much better when he is healthy.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

lookin good so far


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wish they called those tick tack touch fouls on both ends.....


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D.J. for 3!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq is hitting sum ft's!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*daaaaaaaaaaamon*


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. for 3!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

:clown: Nets are getting clowned :clown:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

someone call the Dade County police....

the Nets are getting assaulted on Biscayne Blvd.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

I love watching the heat play damn you guys are good. :banana:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we let them get it back to 10


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

he ran into his own guy...cant beleieve we got called for a foul there


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

I liked the "refs you suck!" chants, lol.
I love this Heat defense right now. VC is getting doubled every time he gets the ball, and Kidd is getting smothered. Keep it up guys!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Glad to see the Heat bounce back after the 1st quarter. Nice to see both Zo and GQ making some plays/hoops. We need to finish these boys off in the third and make a :curse: statement!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade is a playoff machine. I'm lovin it. :clap:

Vince who?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. for 3!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

:biggrin: Bout time Eddie Jones made some noise. Everybody else has.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Heated said:


> :biggrin: Bout time Eddie Jones made some noise. Everybody else has.


Hes hit a few 3's.

I just dont want him taking any clutch shots!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Udon and1!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Udonis

and 1!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade with 27 with 50 seconds left in the 3rd.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. for 3 again!!!:biggrin:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

this is supposed to be the team that won 15 of 19?.....they arent even showing up today


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

if Damon gets 15-20 pts, 

4-4-4-4


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> this is supposed to be the team that won 15 of 19?.....they arent even showing up today


As I've said before, this is the team we beat by a total of 63 pts over 3 games in the regular season. Why should this series be any different. It isn't. We're flat out better. We know it, they know it.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Detroit is going to be the true test for Miami. If you can beat Detroit, you will win the championship.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn...dooling blocked Kristic going for a dunk, but got called for a foul


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D.J. again!!!:biggrin:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

DJ DJ DJ

then wade on the floor. What hustle!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dwyane Wade is the man


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade is outta hand!!!

Getting it done in the playoffs!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

why did we stop playing defense?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq just crushed the euro dude!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

they made up the call to Nj on the other end with Carters 3 ft's...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

hey Krstic, welcome to the league....

hit the weight room rookie!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Another 3 for D.J.!!!

wow...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> hey Krstic, welcome to the league....
> 
> hit the weight room rookie!


:laugh: :fire: :laugh: :fire: :laugh:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

we didnt play our best. should be a sweep


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

I like the statement we made with this game... Won by 18 pts., ouch.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

PartisanRanger said:


> I like the statement we made with this game... Won by 18 pts., ouch.


Yes, I like the statement too, and we can still play a better game then we did today.:clap: If DJ is going to give us anything close to 30 ppg in the play-offs, we won't lose a series to anybody. 9 three pointers between The Jones Boyz is what we need. Looks very good after game 1, but we can't let down and look past these guys in game 2. We need another blow out win! :yes:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Congrats on your win....

18 point pounding is indeed impressive.


See you guys in the next round :cheers:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Offensively, this had to be our best game of the season.

If Damon can put up this many points, or even 15-20 consistantly, we won't lose too many games. Wade was his usual postseason self. Shaq did his thing and the defense was very good too.

Great game 1


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

We looked awesome today. Very impressive.

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I didn't get to watch it, but it didn't sound that great in the 1st quarter when I was in the chatroom with the other guys. Oh well, I guess they played a great game and Dwyane Wade was his average self.


----------



## boston.us (Apr 2, 2005)

I liked the end of the first quarter when Heat were down but Wade got us the lead. Some key plays there.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Good win today Heat! Hope it goes this easy for you the rest of playoffs till the Finals, unless you mee the Sixers of course.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

nothing makes me happier than seeing my boy DJ do well. looks like he's finally found a home.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Likewise. C_Dog, add me to your DJ Fan club.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

adam said:


> Heat in a sweep. After this year Dwyane Wade is gonna be as household a name as Kobe Bryant.


Couldn't agree with you anymore, I think he might even end up being Finals MVP.


----------

